# Chicago Visa Appointment Report



## drexfrance

If this post violates board policy in some way, my apologies in advance. I promise not to wail if it vanishes.  

I negotiated the VFS visa appointment in Chicago this week. Thanks in no small part to answers from folks on this forum, it went pretty smoothly, other than problems with a certain airline which shall remain nameless. Thanks to all! 

In the hope of passing it on, I'll try to describe the process as I experienced it, so that other newbies may be more prepared. Keep in mind, though, that processes change over time, so this is of necessity a general guide despite the detail. 

First, a little advice. As you navigate the online application process at France Visas and VFS Global, take screenshots of everything. Some screens are impossible to return to later. These screenshots can provide info and advice that's worth re-reading in your final review before leaving for your appointment.

PREPARATION

When you finish your application on France Visas, you'll get a list of documents required for your VFS appointment. It's not complete! You'll need at least one, possibly two, or even three more docs.

1. Possibly optional, but I strongly recommend preparing it: a letter of interest explaining why you want to go to France. I wasn't specifically asked for this in Chicago, but it was welcomed when I offered it.

2. Possibly optional, maybe not for some: an FBI background check ("rap sheet"). I had this done, and offered it at the interview, but was told it wasn't necessary. However, I know others who've been asked for one, possibly by the Washington consulate. I'll post separately on how I got this.

3. Required: the appointment letter that VFS sends you as a PDF attachment to an email at the end of your online VFS appointment registration process. You can also log in on the VFS Global website and download it directly. I suggest printing at least 2 copies of it.

That appointment letter has some interesting information in it. 

It says that you should arrange your paperwork in the order given on the documents checklist. Yes, but read on.

It also says that your France Visas reference number should start with FRCI. This is the number on the bottom right of page 1 of your printed France Visas application, under the bar code, and also at the top of your registration receipt. Mine didn't. It started with FRA1CI. Don't panic! Per the VFS help phone, it turns out that this isn't something you need to worry about. 

Following the first directive on the appointment letter, I arranged my docs in the order of the checklist. Just in case, I also put 2 extra copies of each document in file folders, which I labeled, alphabetized, and stored in an accordion folder. 

GETTING TO CHICAGO

You may be driving there, or taking Amtrak in. I chose to fly into O'Hare. Since these days flight and airport delays are endemic, I flew in the day before the appointment and stayed overnight - a good thing, as my flight was delayed almost 6 hours. There's a Fairfield Inn on Ontario Street about a block east of the visa office - 5-7 minutes away by foot - and at least one fancier hotel, a Marriot, within a block or so.

GETTING DOWNTOWN

You can take a cab from the airport. I read that the cost is about $70 each way. I rode CTA on a 24-hour pass, which got me downtown and back for $5. You might need a $15 three-day pass instead. Either pass will let you make a few jaunts around Chicago if you have spare time, and is the bargain of the century, IMO. CTA passes are sold in vending machines just outside the CTA terminal at the airport. Take exact US currency as the machines don't make change. The trip downtown takes 1-1/2 to 2 hours.

Google Maps will give you what it thinks will be the fastest CTA route, which may involve multiple transfers. I prefer planning routes in advance, so I chose a fairly direct one involving only one transfer, though it probably took longer. I took the Blue Line train from O'Hare to Grand Street station, then the Grand Street bus (#65) eastbound. The bus runs every 21 minutes. Get on the bus at Grand and Milwaukee - IIRC it's stop F. Get off the bus at St Clair Street. Walk a block east to North Columbus, then 2 blocks north to East Ontario. Go west on Ontario a few blocks to the Fairmont on the north side of the street if you're staying there, or another block past that to the VFS office, also on the north side of the street. 

The VFS address, 142 East Ontario, is in big bold letters on the sidewalk canopy over the entrance. The American Osteopathic Association has offices on the ground floor, and an Orvis clothing store is just to the west. If you get there early for your appointment, there's ample room to kill time checking out the Orvis window display under shelter and out of the Chicago wind.

THE APPOINTMENT

The appointment letter warns not to arrive more than 15 minutes early for your appointment. I walked in exactly 15 minutes early. The fellow at the lobby reception desk said to head on up. 

On the 17th floor I was greeted by a rather brusque gentleman who directed me to empty my pockets, and then scanned me with a metal detector wand. No joking around with this guy - he's all business. He gave me a paper slip with a call number, directed me to turn off my mobile phone, and sent me into the waiting area. Face masks were required, but not everyone was wearing his/hers properly. Chairs were side by side, with no social distancing provided for. 

I barely had time to get comfortable before my number popped up on the display, about 8 minutes before my designated time. 

The counselor asked for the appointment letter first. After that he asked for each required document, but not in the checklist order that the appointment letter had mandated. Having the alternative filing system helped speed the process. 

I'd already signed and dated the France Visas application, but he didn't want that copy. He printed out his own copy and had me sign and date that one. (I'd recommend taking a signed copy anyway.)

There were a few other papers to sign. IIRC, one was a release allowing them to send my passport back by Fedex. Another was a "check one" confirmation that I wanted a VLS-TS visa rather than a regular one year VLS. That was pretty interesting, considering that I'd almost submitted a one-year-only application by mistake.

In the middle of the interview, the counselor excused himself and was gone for several minutes. Break time?

I'd paid extra for VFS to take my passport-type photo, figuring that that way they couldn't say that it wasn't good enough. Once the document collection was done and the counselor had charged my credit card another $96, he let me into a booth at the side of the room and took my photo, sans lunettes, with an ordinary DSLR. 

Then it was time for the "biometric data." I'm not too happy about this because I suspect that my photo will land in a facial recognition database. However, I want to go to France, so I don't get a choice. Another no-specs photo and fingerprints on a scanner, and that was it. 

I was out in under 40 minutes. It probably would have been under 30 minutes if not for the counselor's interruption. 

Side note: the entire process was in English. I heard no French accents from anyone. 

BACK TO THE AIRPORT

West on Ontario to St Clair, then 2 blocks south on St Clair to Grand. The Grand Street #65 westbound bus stop is on the northeast corner of Grand and St Clair. Right now there's construction, so the bus stop sign is behind a fence, but the bus still stops there. 

Again, I hope that I'm not breaking any forum rules with this post, and that it helps someone.


----------



## 255

@drexfrance -- Thank you very much! Cheers, 255


----------



## Bevdeforges

From your other post about the "rap sheet" process, I was really wondering about why you might have been asked to obtain a rap sheet for a simple visa request. Just a word here - don't get wrapped up in obtaining expensive items (like a rap sheet) until and unless asked for it. The basic rule for dealing with bureaucrats applies here - answer any question posed honestly and simply but don't offer any information they haven't asked for. 

For obtaining a visa for France, it's your "purpose" that is paramount (and determines the type of visa/residence permit) you'll ultimately get. Proclaiming your love of France and all things French may actually cause you problems if it gives the Embassy folk reason to doubt the sincerity of what you've noted as your "purpose."


----------



## drexfrance

Thanks, Bev. Sound advice as always. 

My "why France" letter gave two reasons: a desire to rejoin my longtime life partner, who's already in France; and my interest in French folk music. I hope they won't consider either a reason to spike my application. 

FWIW, I also have half interest with my partner in a house in France, though that's disclosed in the housing documents rather than in the interest letter.


----------

